# Pinstripe Bowstrings



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

20 strands of Flo Green and 2 strands Black Trophy and white/clear Halo serving.
Lay out as you normally would, but put an extra tag end around the pin stripe strands to help you separate the strands.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

thats not a pinstripe, pinstripe is when 2 color strings are seperated by a strand of opposing color, alot of times black. IE 10 red 2 blk 10 silver 2 black then when twisted the 2 colors red n silver are divided by tiny strand of black


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

white and gray with black pinstripe example:

Stack like this on the layup:

2 strands black - 10 strands gray - 2 strands black - 10 strands white

Tie a loose strand around each color

do your loops

Twist 10 twists at about 50-100#

Take those loose strands you tied around each color and pull your main colors first end to end

Then take your pinstripes and pull them into place

Go back over and over it until its perfect

Tension to 200,300,400 or whatever you normally twist at and finish your twists. Burnish and serve.

Be prepared to spend a LONG time building a pinstripe set. Its not fun but man it looks awesome!!


----------



## edmkills (Oct 25, 2008)

:77: Awesome threads Ray! :77:


----------



## GTOJoe (Mar 9, 2009)

Have been playing with pinstripes too. 
Here's a couple more examples.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

dwagoner said:


> thats not a pinstripe, pinstripe is when 2 color strings are seperated by a strand of opposing color, alot of times black. IE 10 red 2 blk 10 silver 2 black then when twisted the 2 colors red n silver are divided by tiny strand of black


What is it then? I agree that the 2 color with a pinstripe separating them can be called a pin stripe too but wouldn't the pic. above your comment be a pinstripe too?


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

Babooze said:


> View attachment 1733678
> 
> 20 strands of Flo Green and 2 strands Black Trophy and white/clear Halo serving.
> Lay out as you normally would, but put an extra tag end around the pin stripe strands to help you separate the strands.



If you do build a string like this, I don't like to use a strand separator like you use on a normal string because it can stretch the "2" strands more than the other strands. The main part of the string will be straight while under tension and the "2" strands will be pushed to the side causing them to have more tension on them. I just use a tag like babooze said. Other than that just your noramal process.


----------



## bingerarcher (Aug 9, 2009)

that looks awesome!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

GTOJoe said:


> Have been playing with pinstripes too.
> Here's a couple more examples.
> View attachment 1736882
> 
> View attachment 1736883


Looks good Joshua!! Nice job!!


----------



## bingerarcher (Aug 9, 2009)

Do you do split cables with pinstripes? If so, can you show how to do them? Thanks!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

bingerarcher said:


> Do you do split cables with pinstripes? If so, can you show how to do them? Thanks!


Split cables end up with 2 colors.


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

Ray knight said:


> white and gray with black pinstripe example:
> 
> Stack like this on the layup:
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks amazing. I mean, at least as far as aesthetics go, the work is perfect! Nice job!!!


----------



## Randy McRae (Dec 25, 2008)

Here is a few I have done.


----------



## Chase Hatcher (Jan 30, 2012)

Are you guys serving loops?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

it can be done either way, served or tags for loops.


----------



## Randy McRae (Dec 25, 2008)

I serve mine. But tag end would be quicker.


----------



## Capital_Ken (Mar 13, 2012)

Dang! Those are all sexy as hell!


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone have a picture of a black/silver string with a red pin stripe?


----------



## jhunter13 (Oct 16, 2009)

Tagged


----------

